# My Zombie Killer



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thought I'd post up pics of my baby! I'd been waiting to get it all completed, but forgot to post once it was done.

It's a product of a Stag Rifle kit (AR15sales.com) and a Stag Lower. MI 2 Piece Free Float Extended Carbine Length handguards. Aimpoint ML2 in GG&G Cantilever Mount. Pentagon L2 LED light w/tapeswitch. A few other goodies, but that's the main stuff. It has a VFG on it now, but no pics of that yet. :mrgreen::smt1099


























And a family photo with the Beretta 96FS Inox, Glock 19, and HK USPc 9mm.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice! I like the pistols also. :smt023 Which HK compact model is that (I think it reads USP)?


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

Good work and good choice. What are you going to use the gun for? Home defense or just shooting for fun?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

michael P. said:


> Good work and good choice. What are you going to use the gun for? Home defense or just shooting for fun?


Killin' Zombies! :smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

THAT'S CLASSIC!!!!

Where did you get the display case?

JW


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice lookin tool there. GF just said NO when I stated I wanted one when I can afford it.....grrr


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking build you can be proud of.:supz: Good luck with it.:drooling:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Michael- I plan on using it for fun shooting at the farm, HD, and in the combat pistol/rifle classes I've been taking. I shot another class this last weekend, and was the first time I'd shot a class with the Aimpoint on it. It was sweet!

Charlie- Yep, it's a USP Compact 9mm, Variant 1, so it has DA/SA w/decocker & safety. I love that gun, however, the G19 has replaced it as my primary carry. :smt076: I didn't want that to happen, but it did! LOL! :mrgreen:

And that Zombie display case is AWESOME! I'd love to do something like that for my AR or a shottie...when I get one.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

that AR looks like a swiss army knife:smt082:smt082.
just kidding nice set up.
pete


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh thats hot!!

God bless America! 


(We could only dream of owning something like that)


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

NICE set-up!!!

I as of yet do not have an AR15 platform for effective long-range Zombie pacification. SO my hope is that when they come..... they are the SLOW kind, cause running is not really a viable option for this old & busted outta shape family man. 
That's why I practice practice practice headshots at 7-10 yrds in "_retreat mode_" during my visits to the local range......:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought my AR from ARSales.com too. Price was good, but I found the guy a bit "stiff" (no personality).

Nice looking set up.

Remember,


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

VERY nice. I'm jealous. I've always wanted one of those ever since I was really young, but there's definitely NOWHERE to shoot one of those back home in Chicago. Hopefully, if I move to Arizona I could buy one and shoot it out there, as I have simply ALWAYS wanted one. We'll see...there's plenty I want, but being a poor college student doesn't help a single bit. I'm even struggling to hold on to what I have at the moment. I was debating getting rid of my XD9 Service Bi-tone as I haven't shot it all that much since I got my XD9SC, but I *KNOW* that I would regret it someday. Sorry for rambling  VERY nice rifle you have there sir 

-Jeff-


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, fellas! Glad you like it! It took a while to save, and had to sell a gun or two to fun it... IIRC, that's not an Aimpoint ML2 and mount, it's a Baby Eagle 9mm, LOL. 

And Todd, oh man, that picture is awesome. Had to save it to the computer! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> And Todd, oh man, that picture is awesome. Had to save it to the computer! :anim_lol:


I've got it as my wallpaper on my laptop. When I was saving up for my AR the wife would always want to know what I needed a gun like that for. I'd tell her, "Zombies". So when I came across that picture, I knew I had to keep it.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> I bought my AR from ARSales.com too. Price was good, but I found the guy a bit "stiff" (no personality).
> 
> Nice looking set up.
> 
> Remember,


"Is everyone there dead?"
"Yeah, dead-ISH."
"Is everyone there dead?"
"Yeah, in the sense that they all fell down, then got up and started eating each other."


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

my Girlfriend is always talking about "When the zombies come" maybie i can talk my way into an AR with this thread....:smt033*but somehow i doubt it:smt022


----------



## spook1122 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice ar


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

cupsz71 said:


> NICE set-up!!!
> 
> I as of yet do not have an AR15 platform for effective long-range Zombie pacification. SO my hope is that when they come..... they are the SLOW kind, cause running is not really a viable option for this old & busted outta shape family man.
> That's why I practice practice practice headshots at 7-10 yrds in "_retreat mode_" during my visits to the local range......:smt1099


I know this thread has been dead for a while but i thought i might say a bit about zombies. Zombies are slow, they lack muscle coordination (very hard for them to climb anything) they lack any intelligence at all( cant do mazes or puzzles set at the intelligence level of a rat) but they feel no pain and the only way to kill them is a headshot. Zombies don't need to breathe and can remain in bodies of water ambling across the bottom. animals avoid zombies at all costs (if your dog starts barking and doesn't shut up, BEWARE!) and zombies infect otthers through a bite or by their bodily fluids getting into your body. Don't you guys read?

P.S. if you want a really really entertaining read, go buy The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead by Max Brooks
or World War Z also by Max Brooks. great books, very funny and a reason to buy another firearm or two


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953

Closed.


----------

